# 75 rescape .. the rockscape



## jimmyjam

Hey guys, as most of you know from buying plants from me, I have sold all my plants to start over.

I started this scape with a core selection of local rocks. Its a modified Iwagumi scape, with the one dominate rock on the right. However, plant selection will not be limited as in a true Iwagumi style. I am currently growing HC cuba emersed, hope that goes well.

Specs

Tank size: 75 gallons
substrate: nicco aquasoil with fertilizer pellets
lights: 2x150mh at 8000k
CO2: pressurized, but not currently on, but about to make inlet to my external dyi heater.
filtration: looking for eheim pro 2... trying to sell eheim 2215
currently misting with NPK solution every day

Feedback on rock formation of advice on emerssion is def welcomed


----------



## pat3612

That looks great cant wait to see it grown in.


----------



## Plaid

I'm sorry, but I can't quite see if you have a cover on the tank?
I don't mean to sound like I know this better than you, just wondering if you forgot. 
Seran Wrap does the job.

Wes


----------



## Grafix Ink.

interesting... loke how the substrate is slanted back... look forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## jimmyjam

*hey*

yeah the tank is def saran wrapped... I leave a few holes for it to exchange air. I open it up to mist ... only. As of right now, most of the plants are slightly submersed, and Im just taking outa bit of water at a time to get them use to being emmersed. I should have water just above the substrate by this weekend.


----------



## conix67

Those lighting fixtures, what are they and where did you get them? Cool looking..


----------



## jimmyjam

*adfs*

their called fishneed it.. price is in american, but works out to be about 150 a piece canadian ... shipping is cheap too.. great place to buy lights and u can also attached their t5s on there as well.. i might get two x 2 bulb t5 as well on the tank... so I get 10 hours of t5 with 4-5 hours of high output

http://www.fishneedit.com/metal-halide.html


----------



## Ciddian

Fantastic start Jimmy, looking forward to this


----------



## conix67

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jimmyjam

*hey*

Thanks cid, the the HC is starting to grow emmersed shoots now.. I'll wait a bit longer until the next set of pics. Current photoperiod is 12 hours. What do u guys think about the time period.. too much.. I hear emmersed setup can take on more photoperiod bc no water and decrease in potential algae.?


----------



## jimmyjam

*asd*

Ive added some hairgrass and hm to the scape, the hairgrass is starting to send shooters. The hc is also developing well. im lowering the water a bit everyday.. almost fully emmersed. I'll send pics of it at the end of the week after i get back from my acupuncture test.


----------



## jimmyjam

*update 3 wks post*

Heres a update 3 wks post, the HC has really grew in, but I Think i might have fried it a bit yesturday when I put too much micro in the spray bottle... hot it didnt kill it too much... also check out the flies on top of the saran wrap... the flied would be attracted to the light, get burnt from the halidees then hit the saran then get cooked... and I have been too lazy to clear them off. So there are like 50 dead aphids and flies on there.. lol dirty. Who knew there were that many in the house.



























http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs013.snc1
/4205_753332458832_28106640_48216707_518365_n.jpg


----------



## Ishar

jimmyjam said:


> Feedback on rock formation of advice on emerssion is def welcomed


Let me start by stating I have never created a tank of this style of my own, but I have looked a great many pictures and done much research. So my advice comes solely from observation, not personal experience.

Personally I think it has potential, but it is too vertical. The two rocks on the left with the gap in the middle seem too rigid and straight- too perfect. And the tall one on the right is too thin for how tall it is, making it seem very odd being at such a straight angle upwards. Finally, a little rock in the middle would do a world of good- it looks very balanced as it is- equal rock mass (by looks anyways) on each side. I would take some from the right and place it in the middle, leaving your left side to dominate.

Anyways, these are what popped out at me. Hopefully it helps you  From the looks of it I would say this has huge potential to turn out amazing  Keep working at it!!


----------



## jimmyjam

i like that .. i am currently cycling the tank and its blowing up with staghorn algae most likely due to the fert mist i was dosing.... i guess some of the stuff got on the rocks and dried.. and also lots lefts in the substrate from the spray... I advice all to spray with fert only once every week or two weeks... u dont realize how much ur putting in until u fill the tank. It has killed a bit of my hm, but not too bad with everything else. As soon as the tank stabilizes i will reposition the rocks a bit, I do see where ur coming from and ur right.. very vertical, but its hard to create those gaps for plants with slanted rocks.. but i will try with the big one on teh right.. thanks bud for the tips.. keep them coming


----------



## jimmyjam

*update using phone cam.. will update better dslr pics later*

here is a update of the tank.


----------



## shaneo

that is FANTASTIC!!! I love it!


----------



## planter

That looks amazing. Nice job. I have never used nicco aquasoil. Is it the same as the ADA stuff? 

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Platypus

How much did you spend on all that? You should start a business...


----------



## jimmyjam

*asdf*

i think im pretty much even now thanks to all of you buying my clippings =p


----------



## planter

let me know when you will have some extra Blyxa. I would like to try that plant.


----------



## Platypus

hmm... looks great but 1 question. Why did you have so little water at the start?


----------



## tooslow

*planted tank pics*

that tank looks awesome! i wish i could have a tank that looked like that. But my Cichlids would rip it to shreds.


----------



## jimmyjam

*replies*

the reason for the low water is to grow hc cuba better without having to deal with algae bloom, that carpet plant grows way faster and covers more area quicker when grown emmersed.

I will have some blyxa soon, its growing crazy good in the tank, they will be the same price as the other plants to make it easier for pricing.. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8414 here is the link for the plants

I also do aquascaping at your home if people are really interested, contact me for those that are interested.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Very nice set-up. The tank, the lights, the layout are all very nice. I hope this little creation is out in the open somewhere and not hidden in a basement!

I'd be interested in your routine...how much CO2 & fertilization are you running to feed those plants under 300W of MH?


----------



## jimmyjam

*routine*

thanks MR fishies.. 
I currently only dose N and k bc my phosphates are always high... i think its the food. So I have a concoction of 500ml of water and a mixture of 20g and 15 g of k I believe and I dose it according to readings for 5-10ppm of nitrate

I was doing ppm for a while on the old tank but it wasnt working right for my tank. I just look for types of algae, if I get lots of hair algae and I does more nitrate, if i get more green spot on glass then phosphate.

I havent started on micros for this tank, as its growing pretty good with the undergravel zoo ferts so far, when it depleets I have csm +b at 10g/500ml ready to go.

I also dose excel at 5ml for 2 days.. co2 is at 20-30ppm and ph at about 6.5 during the day, and shutoff at night

let me know if u need a nything else.


----------



## jimmyjam

*nicco*

nicco is just like aquasoil... its doing great in the tank right now with a underlayer of ferts. I got it from lucky... its mod priced compared to aquasoil


----------



## Consigliere

Any tips on getting quality larger size rocks that are tank safe? I'm looking out for some large ones and am thinking the only option is really the landscapers.


----------



## JamesG

Landscapers is really the only way to go. That is where big als ultimately buys the rocks in their bins. If you aren't squeamish about the idea found rocks (not from lake ontario) are fine in a tank. Boil them if you are nervous.


----------



## jimmyjam

*rockscape july 7*

here is a update..its taking place nicely, but i just took out the stargrass, so a big hole in the middle left, i replaced with HM and rotala nanj. 
I also just trimmed the rotala sp green and rotundafolia... it was crazy huge, I just gave it a mad hair cut, i will update in two weeks right before I leave for thailand for 6 wks... hope the babysitters (parents) dont reck the scape.

And for those who still wanted to purchase some plants... you have 2 weeks before I leave. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8871


----------



## Consigliere

Absolute beauty man. The HC carpet is sick. All around great tank. I'm amazed that the rocks are already lost in the growth. This thing will be an absolute jungle after 6 weeks away.


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks man and ...I know!! im sooo scared, I think i might have to tear down and redo again when i get back. right now I do about 20 min maintenance on the tank each day. Theres always a bit of hair algae or plant out of place. When does ur 2hundo get in?


----------



## Consigliere

Not sure. Guy said 4 weeks about 9 weeks ago. Apparently he is suspect on timing. I got a call from him last week that glass was delayed because PPG hadn't had a run of Starphire in a while...but finally it had arrived and they were going to get on the build soon.

So a few more weeks I'm guessing. Delivery is from Calgary. Saved $500 with this guy and he is apparently one of the best, just slow.

Doesn't help when you order 19mm Starphire for 3 sides for a 66"Lx26"Dx36"H tank.


----------



## shaneo

Consigliere said:


> Not sure. Guy said 4 weeks about 9 weeks ago. Apparently he is suspect on timing. I got a call from him last week that glass was delayed because PPG hadn't had a run of Starphire in a while...but finally it had arrived and they were going to get on the build soon.
> 
> So a few more weeks I'm guessing. Delivery is from Calgary. Saved $500 with this guy and he is apparently one of the best, just slow.
> 
> Doesn't help when you order 19mm Starphire for 3 sides for a 66"Lx26"Dx36"H tank.


Ooh!!! nice size, if you don't mind my asking, how much are they charging you?


----------



## Consigliere

$2700 and change with shipping.


----------



## ameekplec.

Bow valley? 

Jimmy, tank is looking great. I'm sure you'll be able to turn it around after a few weeks when you get back.


----------



## Consigliere

Yup Bow Valley.


----------



## shaneo

Thanks!!! that's quite a price! from Canada or the USA?
I guess for that type of glass, it's a good deal!


----------



## Consigliere

That's in Canada, Calgary actually and includes shipping costs.

That was best deal by $500 as far as I could find. Other details are:

rimless design
5 custom drilled holes in back 
bulkheads included
removable navy blue background
mounted to plywood


----------



## shaneo

did you try miracles in orangeville? 
just wondering what their prices are like seeing as I asked for a price on a tank, and they never got back to me


----------



## Consigliere

I went through the miracles website and got a quote. It was almost double my best price. They may not have understood what I wanted exactly but they weren't even close.


----------



## aln

that tank looks awesome!  i'm hoping to get a 70-90gal tank in the future too. Hope i can make something like that lol.
you should run classes  i would sooo join


----------



## AquariAM

If I said 10/10 I'd be insulting you.

Hands down (and I've seen thousands over the years) the BEST LOOKING aquascape I have ever seen. I have never seen anything in contests, online, in person, even from Amano, that I liked that much.

If I ever have the money I will pay you gladly $100 an hour to do that setup for me.

Absolutely exceptional. Better even.

How you even put that design together in your head and executed it I can't understand. My brain doesn't work that way. I just can't believe how perfect it is.


----------



## jimmyjam

havent checked this post ina while, thanks for the great comments guys. I havent taken good pics of the tank recently, but I do have afew from my bb.. I will post those in the next little while.


----------



## BettaBeats

very nice scape for the plant selection. I enjoy this very much,.


----------



## jimmyjam

*the revamp*

about to get ready for a new scape.. I was gonna go tangs.. but backed out last min bc of my for the art. lol dork i know.. So now I decided to put the 75 into the wall at my clinic (which is expanding to take on some naturalpaths, chiropodists(anyone need orthotics?), physiotherapists and nutritionist.. and me chiro. Cant wait to show it off. Its gonna have a brick vinear finish to it. Im pretty stoked. Ill start up a new blog in a week.

Currently Im growing what I had left (2 bunches) of hc.. flame moss, taiwan moss, peacock moss, and some unknown moss I got from AI (thanks sam.. everyone go visit his store.. he has ADA in now)

Substrate: ADA amazonia 2 with azoo ferts at the bottom layer (bought from Sam at Aquarium Inspiration.

lighting (6x54w t5 10k) bulbs will be stock china brands, but will convert if i see issues with grow

Aquascaping ideas: I have a massive tree stump that I found in the woods of markham... secret spot. I had even a better piece, but I left it on the side where I found it, but some punk ass kid threw it into the river. soo mad
Well the whole scape will be based on this dude, as long as I get it to sink and disinfect it. If not, then Ill silicone or drill it to a slate.

Any suggestion for the wood, how long do you think I have to drown this thing for until it drops?


----------



## Consigliere

Good to see you in action again Jimmy.

What type of wood you trying to sink? Be careful with it, there are some horror stories of people using hand collected softwood in North America and it killing everything in their tank. 

I would suggest siliconing a rock to the bottom to sink it. With no pic its hard to say how long it will take to sink but its proportional to the square of the diameter so may take a long time. I did some small manzanita branches a few months back and they were about 2 weeks, and they had diameter of less than 1".

Would love to see a pic of the stump.


----------



## Consigliere

Oh yeah and whats the story with this guy who has ADA in Canada?


----------



## acropora1981

niiiiiice

... sweeeet


----------



## jimmyjam

aquainspiration. Sam there will hook it up, its 42.99 a bag. not too bad. Im gonna give the wood enother week before I touch it.. After that if still not sunk, Ill take it out and take a photo of it. drill it with a slate and submerse again.


----------



## jimmyjam

*update*

Here is the stump. I also got 5 bags of ADA 2 yesturday.. its almost time to get the hc started with emmersed growth










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._986997641932_28106640_58413245_1678685_n.jpg


----------



## jimmyjam

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._986997537142_28106640_58413241_7383234_n.jpg

here is the lights im using.. their 6x 54watt 10k ho T5. Im not a huge fan of the lights.. their a ebay purchase, but Im gonna give it a shot and see how they work. If no good, Ill grab a few ADA style solar ones from sam at aquainspiration.


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is some inspirational pics I have taken for the scape.




























Here are some pics of the HC cuba I am growing under a 14watt daylight bulb. I have two of these setups going. One under 25 watt under 9 hours of light and the one in the pic is under 14 watt daylight and 24 hour photoperiod. I dont have a comparison pic, but this one has much better growth. I thought the plants needed a dark period, I guess not. 
The substrate is 1 yr old NIsso Aquasoil, sprayed with my own dose of micro and macros.This is 1 weeks of growth. I started with a really bad portion that I had to clean and bleach. 
Im pretty impressed with the growth.

I have 6 bags worth for sale still .. 100 for the bunch


----------



## acropora1981

jimmyjam said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._986997537142_28106640_58413241_7383234_n.jpg
> 
> here is the lights im using.. their 6x 54watt 10k ho T5. Im not a huge fan of the lights.. their a ebay purchase, but Im gonna give it a shot and see how they work. If no good, Ill grab a few ADA style solar ones from sam at aquainspiration.


SIX!!!! wow dude. Thats a TONNE of light for a 75. I cant imagine going more than 4x 54 on a 75 planted; reef yes, but wow that just seems like a s%&t tonne of light. 4 x 54 is a lot for a 90g let alone 6 on a 75. Why so much light? Im sure you have your reasons...


----------



## jimmyjam

im big on lights =) if you look at all he ADA winner and Aga winners, they all have 6x t5, and since I know the fixture is not the greatest, it will compensate for the crapier ballast and reflector. 

I will run it 9 hours to start.. if its too much then ill put 2 on mid day blasts for only 4 hours.


----------



## acropora1981

i see..

I wonder; I had initial success with HC. It grew in, filled the entire bottom, and then it stopped pearling, and basically all started floating up to the surface in patches. Only 4 x 54W T5 (on a standard 90)... 

Maybe not enough light?


----------



## jimmyjam

did u grow it emersed first? When it pulls out like that, it sounds like not enough light or co2. did you have co2?


----------



## acropora1981

Grown out of water for 3 weeks each time (this has happened twice). Then submerged; grows like stink for about 3 more weeks then starts to fall out. Substrate is fluorite. CO2 should be good; I use drop checkers with KH 4.5 solution (meaning green should always be above 30 ppm).


----------



## jimmyjam

what kind of t5's? 4 bulbs is ok for hc on a 90.. not great as hc is a high light plant. The co2 is fine, so its gotta be the light or lack of nitrate. It also loves nitrate. 

how are the rest of the plants doing in the tank? If other high light plants are not doing great then u know its the lighting. If ok, then up the nitrate.


----------



## acropora1981

jimmyjam said:


> what kind of t5's? 4 bulbs is ok for hc on a 90.. not great as hc is a high light plant. The co2 is fine, so its gotta be the light or lack of nitrate. It also loves nitrate.
> 
> how are the rest of the plants doing in the tank? If other high light plants are not doing great then u know its the lighting. If ok, then up the nitrate.


Cool thanks for the tips 

Rest of the plants are doing very well; hygro, rotala, and crypts are the only other plants. And in the other tank there is l. aromatica, blyxa japonica and java fern with it. All growing great. Nitrates are up around 10 ppm.


----------



## jimmyjam

its gotta be the light.. 10 should be good for hc.. weird. Hows the business going?


----------



## jimmyjam

note to self.. do not try to grow hc 5 cm below 6x54 watt t5s.. I totally baked half of my hc.. lol at least I have one bowl left of them.. god that was stupid.

The one growing under the 13 watt is doing great!


----------



## Rmwbrown

You crazy kids and your HC. I'm not sure there is any other plant in the community that receives so much attention and devotion! Sorry to hear that though, the pots were looking great.


----------



## acropora1981

Dude I just realized (by looking through the entire thread) that I've been to your house lmao... I bougt limno, HC, blyxa and moss off you in the summer at some point LMAO. Tall white dude with thick rim glasses ring a bell? Didn't realize until I looked carefully at the metal halide pics; I was like 'ive only seen halides on one plant tank recently...and....yeah this is that same room....somewhere in Markham...hey I've met this dude!' 

Sorry, just a funny realization 

Business is good...sort of...could be busier. When my new restaurant project is done in a few months, I'll post on the forum and invite people to come see it.... its uhh...interesting anyway lol. 4 saltwater tanks 

Also, figured out my HC problem; micronutrient defficiency. Learning, learning... came to me a few days ago. Was thinking 'why would it pearl for 4 weeks, growing like a weed, and then stop...' Because it ran out of something thats why, and macro's are in order... So its micros  I just figured I could add 'some' Tropica Master Grow, but it looks like I'll have to manage micronutrient additions with more care if I want to keep HC.

Also, did I ever ask where your rocks came from?


----------



## jimmyjam

ahhhh. yes I vaguely remember our encounter, but Im sure it was a pleasant one =p Yeah im def down to check our your resto tanks. 

Yeah micros might be in order, but its not a common problem for hc. let me know how it goes.

The rocks I have are found locally along streams and small wilderness trails.. I went hunting for rocks one day last fall in a trail and came out with 150 lbs of rocks in a huge duffel bag on my back.. I thought I was gonna pop a hernia .. good thing I can fix myself =p They are all non water hardening rocks (tested with vinegar. And a bit of water hardening wont be that detrimental. Did you know the common rocks Amano uses increase ph? I just read a article on that, and that is one of the reasons why he lowers ph with his soil.


----------



## acropora1981

jimmyjam said:


> ahhhh. yes I vaguely remember our encounter, but Im sure it was a pleasant one =p Yeah im def down to check our your resto tanks.
> 
> Yeah micros might be in order, but its not a common problem for hc. let me know how it goes.
> 
> The rocks I have are found locally along streams and small wilderness trails.. I went hunting for rocks one day last fall in a trail and came out with 150 lbs of rocks in a huge duffel bag on my back.. I thought I was gonna pop a hernia .. good thing I can fix myself =p They are all non water hardening rocks (tested with vinegar. And a bit of water hardening wont be that detrimental. Did you know the common rocks Amano uses increase ph? I just read a article on that, and that is one of the reasons why he lowers ph with his soil.


Were talking seriously deficient; like leaf curling in hygro's. Plus I've already seen HC iron deficiency (leaves browning). It happened a few weeks before the actual balding/patches started floating up. I was able to stop that using an iron liquid, but then this started happening. All I can say for sure is that the HC in both these tanks has not pearled since about week 3 of being submersed. I'm doubling the micro dosage then we'll see what happens. I know there is enough light, because the HC did pearl for about 3 weeks. That only leaves something that is being used up.

Amano uses three types of rock, Fujishi, Sieryruski and Mantenseki. I have no idea which one would be for pH; obviously one that is calcium or limestone based, but I only know the japanese names, and have no idea what they mean in english!


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is a quick update.

I have not managed to sink the log fully, so I decided to trill a big rock to it to keep it down. This rock will also help me create a bit more height fort the tree stump in order to emerse the top of it. I also picked up some juvi peruvian altums from frank, they are f4s and they look great at this age, I hope they look as nice when they get bigger. As soon as they finish painting my clinic rooms, Im gonna started on the tank.


----------



## Sameer

That is one sik piece of DW. Is this the one from Bluffers? And the last pic? Thumb up means confirmed cool setup?


----------



## bigfishy

Sameer said:


> That is one sik piece of DW. Is this the one from Bluffers? And the last pic? Thumb up means confirmed cool setup?


Must be his girlfriend


----------



## jimmyjam

no dude, this driftwood was found in unionville creek. Hope it wont kill everything in sight. The bluffs one is sitting inmy backyard, Im gonna use it for another scape, its too big for me tank. And the last one was a mistake.. thought it was of the angels. 


Anyone know of a good source for white and not silica or play sand? Well natural colour is good too.


----------



## Sameer

Very nice, I was at Bluffs over the weekend. Found trees and a HOBO who said its not public property and its his.

btw that is exactly what Im lookings for, brancy tree trunk type a stuff.


----------



## Rmwbrown

jimmyjam said:


> .
> Anyone know of a good source for white and not silica or play sand? Well natural colour is good too.


I would go for the natural. I tired white for a few months, and it was just too much hassle - just like a white carpet, everything shows. I found I was constantly brushing it off with a paint brush to move the plant substrate back in place or vacuuming it off and replacing it as it started to discolor.

If you do use it, make sure it is used in an island type scape, with just a thin layer around the scape itself. That way you can remove and replace it as need be and with minimal hassle.


----------



## Sameer

Dont make the mistake I did with play sand (my 1st time ever using gravel + sand). Have a look at the pics in this topic.

I remember I got a whole sack for like a dollar from Walmart when they were clearing out their garden center, obviously its too late now.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4052&page=2


----------



## jimmyjam

Yeah I know , I am using it right now with my shrimp tank and its a bitchh.. But I really want to create a sanded area.. its only going to be a small space at the far left side. I want that beach look with the root of the trunk going over into the sand. I am however going to line the sand with a clear plastic sheet and rocks. I hope it works..


----------



## Rmwbrown

Ahh, okay, so your looking to do something along these lines?

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/25.jpg 
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/18.jpg

This style is really nice, one that i admire quite a bit myself. I wouldn't worry about the plastic. Just try to block out the edges with rocks and then plant something with good roots to hold the rest back. None the less, you can see that the first tank has a bit of spillage, however, it is nothing extreme. What is really important here is making sure that the plant substrate is lighter then the sand... that way you have the option of brushing it off. I tired using the super fine Carib Sea white sand once, and it is much lighter then Eco-complete - nearly impossible to keep the two separate.


----------



## Rmwbrown

BTW: I would make a suggestion, but I have mostly given up using bought sand. I really can't stand how homogeneous it is. Over the last year, i started collecting on trips - sand from Georgian Bay, the Kawarthas and so forth. The sand I'm using in my current tank is from a beach in the Kawarthas. If you want some, let me know, I still have a pile left and easy access to more come spring.


----------



## jimmyjam

Thats a great idea man.. but I got antsy and went and bought some geo brand sand from pet smart.. 20 bucks a 10 kg bag.. not bad, and its mildly tanned like the first pic. Im def getting some good rocks for the edges, and using DHG to line the back of the sandy part. Im using ADA 2 so i should be ok with the brushing part, but it is still a pain. I have a shrimp tank with nisso over heavy black sand, and it still poses a proble. I just gotta make sure to be careful. The dudes are the site is almost done painting, im going to put the tank in tom or early next wk. 

I also want to align some of the edges with moss, si im going to start tying some omss to small rocks (maybe the flat ones from the dollar store ). 

Do you or anyone else have weeping moss? I thought i bought some from magic but they sent me taiwan. stupid bums.


----------



## Rmwbrown

I'm looking for some weeping moss myself, if you find some let me know. For now all i have is Christmas. I imagine i will be parting with some of it soon, it is growing like wild fire.


----------



## jimmyjam

I think i have xmas moss in my tank too, but im getting confused with that and taiwan.. I think they are all mixed in now. I also have this unknown moss i got from AI, its reallly nice, but dont know the name. The peacock moss is my fav so far.. its very furry and pushy.. nice stuff. I also got a lot of flame moss.. perhaps flame for xmas?


----------



## brapbrapboom

really excited on how this tank would look! keep is posted jimmy!


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is the updated image of the hc.. man did it every grow fast.. What I started doing last week was putting it under direct sunlight inside of my house furing the day, then running the 13 watt over it at night.. its doing great. Just some ideas for all u hc lovers =p


----------



## Sameer

24 hours of light? crazy they dont stop.


----------



## Rmwbrown

jimmyjam said:


> I think i have xmas moss in my tank too, but im getting confused with that and taiwan.. I think they are all mixed in now. I also have this unknown moss i got from AI, its reallly nice, but dont know the name. The peacock moss is my fav so far.. its very furry and pushy.. nice stuff. I also got a lot of flame moss.. perhaps flame for xmas?


Just got back from the Dominican and after a little over a week of outside care the tank has been decimated by hair algae. Turns out she left out the pre-portioned frozen food to melt, re-froze it and then started feeding large chunks... nitrates out the roof. So in short, i would love to trade, but i may need a couple of weeks to grow out the moss again, i gave it a pretty aggressive trim.


----------



## solarz

Just saw this thread, and I have to say....

Wow! This tank is like a work of art! The rocks are the frames and they support the plants and give an effect of just... wow!

This is a real eye-opener for me, because it takes the beauty of planted tanks onto a whole new level!


----------



## jimmyjam

Rmwbrown said:


> Just got back from the Dominican and after a little over a week of outside care the tank has been decimated by hair algae. Turns out she left out the pre-portioned frozen food to melt, re-froze it and then started feeding large chunks... nitrates out the roof. So in short, i would love to trade, but i may need a couple of weeks to grow out the moss again, i gave it a pretty aggressive trim.


Not a problem man, whenever your good to go. Im dyeing to get outa the country right now but the clinic is just taking off. Come visit guys !


----------



## jimmyjam

solarz said:


> Just saw this thread, and I have to say....
> 
> Wow! This tank is like a work of art! The rocks are the frames and they support the plants and give an effect of just... wow!
> 
> This is a real eye-opener for me, because it takes the beauty of planted tanks onto a whole new level!


Thanks so much! I hope the next scape be better. Its not going to be as thick, but hopefully better scape overall. I just hope the lights are up to par.


----------



## mudjawd

saw the pic of the tank in the beginning of the thread and i will honestly admit that i have see people growing blyxas earlier but none of them were so red. not to mention that the HC carpet is amazing. everything is just perfect with the tank. how much CO2 and what dosing (EI??). sorry if these has been answered in the post earlier. i couldn't read it as i found it hard to get my eys off the tank


----------



## jimmyjam

just started the hardscape today. I will post some of that results tomorrow.


----------



## jimmyjam

what a nightmare! I broke my 75 gallon today after I planted the whole thing.. I was trying to pull and push the tank into the whole in the wall and cracked the corner.. so I had to run out for another one. Man thats retarded. Then I took another 4 hours to plant and scape the thing.. but only to have half the plants float back up bc the flow of water was too high. Note to self , never do a planted tank in the freaken wall. You cant see through the water due to change in lighting from inside to outside, and you cant plant from the front, making it much harding. I cant begin to tell you what a headache this tank is becoming. We will see how it looks tomorrow when the dust ssttles.


----------



## Rmwbrown

Sounds like a rough night! Reflecting on your experience, the majority of planted tanks are not set into a wall like you would a saltwater tank, they are often placed into a built in cabinet that has some sort of access panel or cabinet in the front to allow for planting and maintenance.

It would be a ton of work draining the tank and you would need and a new stand and a couple of people to move it, but i wonder if you shouldn't put it on casters so you can pull it out to do the maintenance?


----------



## acropora1981

I'm sorry to hear about the troubles. 

They look way sleeker, but in walls are definitely a PITA to deal with sometimes. Its like driving in reverse with a trailer.


----------



## jimmyjam

yeah totallly! I totally should have put up a cabinet thing up top. Its also hard bc the whole whole wall is brick vinear and not dry wall. Roller woulda also been a great idea... well note for next time I guess. The tank does look good now though, but man is it ever a pain in the ass.


----------



## acropora1981

any new updates?


----------



## jimmyjam

Hey guys, I have moved the thread to the following thread.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19554


----------



## jimmyjam

man i miss my halides


----------



## hendy8888

Your halides are sitting on my floor next to my tank right now. They were good but the ballast died almost every year. I even Re wired them for a dual galaxy ballast which I think died.. Not sure what to do with them yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

